
No More Excuses: Lazy Load Your Images - vzhou842
https://victorzhou.com/blog/lazy-loading-images/
======
forgotmypw17
Why does lazy-loading of images suck? Let me count the ways...

Lazy-loading sucks for anyone whose connection is not stable or always on.

It also sucks for offlining content you want to read later and archiving.

It's also incompatible with many older browsers, not that anyone seems to care
about that.

It's also incompatible with nojs browsers, so most of the images on this blog
are white space or blurry preloaders.

Even if everything is working perfectly, the user will see distracting
movement as they scroll down the page.

Here is a quick demonstration:
[http://youtu.be/watch?v=aGy9IL0qtw4](http://youtu.be/watch?v=aGy9IL0qtw4)

